
Jetbrians Datalore 1.0: Intelligent Web Application for Data Analysis - wener
https://datalore.io
======
wener
I thought it is a Desktop IDE for Data science, But it's a web app, more like
Jupyter Notebook.

Offical Annoancement
[https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2018/10/17/datalore-1-0-inte...](https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2018/10/17/datalore-1-0-intelligent-
web-application-for-data-analysis/)

